

How Much Money You Need To Recreate The Scrooge McDuck 'Gold Coin Swim' - kirillzubovsky
http://thebillfold.com/2012/04/how-much-money-you-need-to-realistically-recreate-the-scrooge-mcduck-gold-coin-swim/

======
kirillzubovsky
C'mon, it's Friday. Whether the math is even close or not, isn't it amusing
that someone even bothered to ask this question!

------
tnuc
Family guy already did the the calculations on this.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fyE6N4JQt0>

------
daniel-cussen
Funny article. Shittiest Fermi calculation I ever saw, though.

